
Google Flutter II – Material Design - xenss
https://medium.com/@develodroid/flutter-ii-material-design-f437e3e8e6a9#.m4uue02t8
======
TeeWEE
I really think flutter is cross-platform-apps done right. Its rendering
engine, its reactive programming model. Its superior to how we write android,
ios and web apps.

Also, writing a Flutter app is super easy! Its easier to build a demo with
flutter, than it is to write the same web-app demo imho.

Would be cool if Google actively starts building their own apps in flutter.
And increases the number of widgets in flutter.

I am really considering building my next production app in flutter!

~~~
pawadu
I understand that at first glance this has some appeal to web developers since
it looks somewhat familiar to them. But have you actually tested this
yourself?

This is a seriously undermanned Google project, which at the same time is
trying to solve a huge problem and create a new development ecosystem at the
same time. Suffice to say, many things are broken.

~~~
TeeWEE
I am a native developer (and can do web).

This is a tech-preview release, and it first has to prove itself. However I
think it is promising. And i would consider it for any app i would create
myself. Professionally/production wise, its probably still to risky.. However
you save LOTS of money on the short term...

~~~
pawadu
the thing is Flutter has been a "preview release" for what, two years now?

------
tribby
How does Flutter compare to Weex[0] on performance?

Weex is based on Vue.js[1], which I find a pleasure to work with on the web,
but haven't paid much attention to Weex as it isn't "officially" related to
Vue -- which is frustrating especially as Vue enters 2.0.

0\. [http://alibaba.github.io/weex/](http://alibaba.github.io/weex/)

1\. [https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/)

